# Long left hander anyone?



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

http://www.zen89393.zen.co.uk/Archive/cars/lefthander.wmv


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Eh?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Smells like Pork, sounds like Pork, i think it is Pork ....going round a left hander


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> Eh?


What could it possibly have meant?......ahhh, I see...wrong website my friend. 

Sorry, not up to your standards I know, but was bored so thought I'd post it....thats all. 



BAMTT said:


> Smells like Pork, sounds like Pork, i think it is Pork ....going round a left hander


Emm, on reflection, I think your right.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ResB said:


> Sorry, not up to your standards I know, but was bored so thought I'd post it....thats all.


Standards?!? No, I'm just a bit confused about the video - what's it of and why's it called left hander (apart from the bend at the start of the video)?

Or am I being a bit thick?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Lol, sorry.... 

Well, after the left off the roundabout, it then transfers into a long left hand bend which actually ends up being at least 90 deg. to the start of the bend. You can tell it's a bend as the white lines are longer representing a hazard.  I thought it was kinda cool, well sort of...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

ResB said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Eh?
> ...


Forgot to say its sounds nice, does yours have the powerkit on ? One of the guys who sits behind me at work has had it put on his reckons its transformed the sound .....F'in expensive though


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


No it doesn't unfortunately. However, it does have the Sports exhaust and a DMS remap.  A lot cheaper....


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice video !! Whoohoo....

I will post one in the same catogory.....

it's about fresh paint on a piece of wood.....
The video takes abouth 30 minutes and is realy amazing , just like the one above.....You can see the wet paint dry, on the piece of wood......awesome....


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Rebel said:


> Nice video !! Whoohoo....
> 
> I will post one in the same catogory.....
> 
> ...


lol  I know I know...  You have to be careful with what you post as you'll upset someone about driving too fast on a public road, cos you know none of us really break the speed limit...you know the score...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

At least you got humor Resb ! :lol: :wink: 
Jampott would write .........F U C K ..O F F....proberly because he aint got any sense of humor :wink:

And now for serious. Which kind off lights did you drove with in this video.
Where that xenon's? Or did you drove with daylight only?
I like the combination from speed and "short" sight...Nice vid


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> At least you got humor Resb ! :lol: :wink:
> Jampott would write .........F U C K ..O F F....proberly because he aint got any sense of humor :wink:
> 
> And now for serious. Which kind off lights did you drove with in this video.
> ...


I do have a sense of humour, but I find you to be:

a) not funny
b) uninteresting
c) basically a waste of oxygen


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Nice sound ResB, looks like you were knocking on for 55mph. :wink: Don't worry Dave told me about the time you were not speeding with him in the car. :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

You now what Jampot means in dutch? 
Maybe you can ask someone ....

Than you now why i alway's laugh when you show up :lol: :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Rebel said:


> At least you got humor Resb ! :lol: :wink:
> Jampott would write .........F U C K ..O F F....proberly because he aint got any sense of humor :wink:
> 
> And now for serious. Which kind off lights did you drove with in this video.
> ...


Yeah, I have a sense of humor....I think...  Don't worry it'll take more than fellow forum members to get my back up, albeit I've trained myself to compose myself....a lot mellower nowadays. 

Yeah they are Xenon's, but on low beam. With the slow acceleration I didn't think I needed high beam on, or was it, because I had my foot to the floor and going round the bend I didn't dare move my hands from a tight grip on the steering wheel.... 

It's a new camera mount I was trying for the first time also, so I need to get the positioning a little better....



John C said:


> Nice sound ResB, looks like you were knocking on for 55mph. :wink: Don't worry Dave told me about the time you were not speeding with him in the car. :wink:


Did he now. :lol:  We didn't speed on two occasions.  I think he enjoyed the leisurely drive IIRC....


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'd try putting it in manual focus too - avoid that hunting os you come off the roundabout


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rich,

Nice vid. Was it filmed near us? Looks like a road I need to have a go on!

Quick ques - do you have the orange PSE plug unplugged in your engine? I keep mine unplugged pretty much all the time - much louder and makes the PSE sound how it should without the ridiculous speed/sound limiter on it! ONly problem is you can't switch it back to quiet from inside the cabin anymore - who cares though!

Give it a whirl if you haven't already! 

Cheers

James


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

clived said:


> I'd try putting it in manual focus too - avoid that hunting os you come off the roundabout


You noticed that too. I have since set it to manual and sport mode. 



jam said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> Nice vid. Was it filmed near us? Looks like a road I need to have a go on!
> 
> ...


Now then James, glad you didn't get lost using ya new Sat Nav! 

The road is near me, quite a bit from Leeds, but ya more than welcome to call in for a coffee and point you in the right direction... 

Nah, I think I'm one of only a few who quite like the cut off happening automatically. I have not tried it disconnected so I'll give it a go to see if it sounds any different as I'm curious.  Sometimes, it's quite nice not to have PSE on and overtake your foe very quietly and majestically as if there was no effort involved at all.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Rich said:


> Now then James, glad you didn't get lost using ya new Sat Nav!
> 
> The road is near me, quite a bit from Leeds, but ya more than welcome to call in for a coffee and point you in the right direction...
> 
> Nah, I think I'm one of only a few who quite like the cut off happening automatically. I have not tried it disconnected so I'll give it a go to see if it sounds any different as I'm curious.  Sometimes, it's quite nice not to have PSE on and overtake your foe very quietly and majestically as if there was no effort involved at all.


Haha I see where you're coming from mate. I bet though once you've unplugged it you won't plug it back in. The sound is so addictive 

Taking a trip to Wales next Sat - I'm sure my new disc will come in handy! Thanks again Rich


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

John C said:


> Nice sound ResB, looks like you were knocking on for 55mph. :wink: Don't worry Dave told me about the time you were not speeding with him in the car. :wink:


Tell-tale :wink:

Road seems familiar Rich? Be down soon for another go - please 

Dave


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

You heard recently about that guy doing 172mph in a Turbo? Treacle......... who needs a Turbo. 

Yeah Dave, may need your assistance early September when I come back from the Ring as I mentioned last time we spoke. Oh BTW, it's run in now. 

Did you get my email? Need some gear.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

See if you can get some tips from Walter Rebelhrl


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

hahaha !

Nice humor Scooby


----------

